

Ask YC:  Anyone try combining a Yahoo Answers like site with wikis? - amichail

People would use a wiki to collaboratively construct an answer for each question.  You might even have a sophisticated method for assigning credit.
======
amichail
Taking this further, can these answers be processed further to build an
encyclopedia (without the explicit questions)? Would that be a good way to
build an encyclopedia?

------
bfioca
Reminds me a bit of squidoo <http://www.squidoo.com/>

~~~
alaskamiller
Reminds me a lot like mahalo

------
skmurphy
This sounds like <http://www.ehow.com/>

------
alaskamiller
Reminds me a lot like wiki answers <http://wiki.answers.com/>

